# Premiere Dates | Network & Cable 2011/2012



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

*Please do not use this thread for any discussion of the shows themselves.*

Please post updates to the thread as my PM box is full. I will then update the list.

This thread is only for posting of starting dates of shows (plus their networks) for the next season (Starting Sept 2011-ish). For summer '11 this thread is updated

8/27/11: Everything is as updated as of today, please post any additions to the thread

If I list split dates it may be because of a day change during the season or a 'sneak preview' and I'd rather you have the earliest date so you don't miss any.

Futon Fall 2011 List

Sons of Anarchy (FX) Tues Sept 6 10pm

*Week of Sunday Sept 11*

90210 Tues Sept 13 8pm(CW)

Ringer (CW) Tues Sept 13 9pm
Parenthood (NBC) Tues Sept 13 10pm
(CBS)
Survivor (CBS) Wed Sept 14 8pm
h8r (CW) Wed Sept 14 8pm

Americas next top model (CW) Wed Sept 14 9pm
Up all night (NBC) Wed Sept 14 10pm
Free Agents (NBC) Wed Sept 14 1030pm
Vampire diaries (CW) Thur Sept 15 8pm
Secret circle (CW) Thur Sept 15 9pm
20/20 (ABC) Fri Sept 16 10pm

*Week of Sunday Sept 18*

Dancing with the stars (ABC) Mon Sept 19 8pm
HIMYM (CBS) Mon Sept 19 8pm
Sing off (NBC) Mon Sept 19 8pm
2 1/2 men (CBS) Mon Sept 19 9pm
Two broke girls (CBS) Mon Sept 19 930 pm
Castle(ABC) Mon Sept 19 10pm
Playboy club (NBC) Sun Sept 19 10pm
Hawaii five o (CBS) Mon Sept 19 10pm
NCIS Tues Sept 20 8pm
Biggest loser (NBC) Tues Sept 20 8pm
Glee (FOX) Tues Sept 20 8pm
NCIS LA (CBS) Tues Sept 20 9pm
New girl (FOX) Tues sept 20 9pm
Raising hope (FOX) Tues Sept 20 930pm
Unforgettable (CBS) Tues Sept 20 10pm
Body of proof (ABC) Tues Sept 20 10pm
 
The Middle(ABC)Wed Sept 21 8pm
X factor (FOX) Wed Sept 21 8pm
Modern Family(ABC) Wed Sept 21 9pm
Criminal minds (CBS) Wed Sept 21 9pm
Harrys law (NBC) Wed Sept 21 9pm
Revenge (ABC) Wed Sept 21 10pm
Law and order SVU (NBC) Wed Sept 21 10pm
CSI (CBS) Wed Sept 21 10pm
Charlies angels (ABC) Thurs Sept 22 8pm
Big Bang Theory (CBS) Thurs Sept 22 8pm
Community (NBC) Thur Sept 22 8pm
Parks and Rec (NBC) Thur Sept 22 830pm
Greys Anatomy (ABC) Thur Sept 22 9pm
Person of interest (CBS) Thurs Sept 22 9pm
Office (NBC) Thur Sept 22 9pm
Whitney (NBC) Thur Sept 22 930pm
Mentalist (CBS) Thurs Sept 22 10pm
Prime suspect (NBC) Thur Sept 22 10pm
A gifted man (CBS) Fri Sept 23 8pm
Nikita CW Fri Sept 23 8pm
Kitchen nightmares (FOX) Fri Sept 23 8pm
CSI NY (CBS) Fri Sept 23 9pm
Supernatural (CW) Fri Sept 23 9pm
Fringe (FOX) Fri Sept 23 9pm
Blue Bloods Fri Sept 23 10pm

*Week of Sunday Sept 25*

Extreme makeover (ABC) Sun Sept 25 8pm
Amazing Race (CBS) Sun Sept 25 8pm
Simpsons (FOX) Sun Sept 25 8pm
Desperate housewives (ABC) Sun Sept 25 9pm
American Dad (FOX) Sun Sept 25 9pm
Family guy (FOX) Sun Sept 25 9pm
IRT South America (Hist) Sun Sept 25 10pm
Boardwalk Empire (HBO) Sun Sept 25 9pm
CSI miami (CBS) Sun Sept 25 10pm 
Good Wife (CBS) Sun Sept 25 10pm
PAN am (ABC) Sun Sept 25 10pm
Gossip girl (CW) Mon Sept 26 8pm
Terra Nova (FOX) Mon Sept 26 8pm
Hart of dixie (CW) Mon Sept 26 9pm
Mike and molly (CBS) Mon Sept 26 930pm
60 minutes (CBS) Sun Sept 25 7pm
Cleveland show (FOX) Sun Sept 25 730pm
happen endings (ABC) Wed Sept 28 930
Subugratory (ABC) Sept 28 Wed 830pm
How to be a gentleman(CBS) Thurs Sept 29 830
Private Practice(ABC) Thurs Sept 29 10pm

*Week of Sunday Oct 2*

AFV (ABC) Sunday Oct 2 7pm
Dexter (SHO) Sun Oct 2 9pm
Homeland Sunday Oct 2 SHO
House (FOX) Mon Oct 3 9pm
South Park (COM) Wed Oct 5 10pm
Rules of eng[/URL] (CBS) Sat Oct 8 8pm
Free agents Oct 8 BBC

*Week of Sunday Oct 9*

Last man standing (ABC) Tues Oct 11 8pm
Psych (USA) Wed Oct 12 10pm

*Week of Sunday Oct 16*

Walking Dead (AMC) Sun Oct 16 9pm

Man up (ABC) Tues Oct 18 830pm
20 Oct: Dave's Old Porn (Showtime)
21 Oct: Boss (Starz)

*Week of Sunday Oct 23*

Once upon a time (ABC) Sun Oct 23 8pm
Chuck (NBC) Fri Oct 28 8pm
Grimm(NBC) Fri Oct 28 9pm

*Week of Sunday Oct 30*

Allen Gregory (FOX) Sun Oct 30 830pm
Top Chef Nov2 Bravo
Bones (FOX) Thur Nov 3 9pm
Hell On Wheels Sunday November 6 at 10/9c on AMC.

*Week of Sunday Nov 20*

Mobbed (FOX) Wed Nov 23

I hate my teenage daughter (FOX) Wed Nov 30 9pm
Exes Nov 30 tvland 1030pm

Bachelor (ABC) Mon Jan 2 8pm
Work it (ABC) Tues Jan 3 830
jamies american road trip jan 3 tues 10pm bbca

*Week of Sunday Jan 8*

merlin jan 6 syfy 10pm
Shameless Jan 8 9pm sho
House of lies Jan 8 10pm sho
Californication Jan 8 1030
the firm NBC jan 8 9pm
Coast Guard Alaska on the Weather Channel - Wed, Jan 11, 2012 at 9 ET/8 CT
30 rock (NBC) Thurs Jan 12 8pm
Finder (FOX) Thurs Jan 12 8pm
blade friday jan 13 10pm g4
fades sat jan 14 9pm bbca

*Week of Sunday Jan 15*

Undercover Boss (CBS) 2012 Jan 15 8pm
Napolean Dynamite (FOX) Sun Jan 15 830
lost girl SYFY mon jan 16 10pm
Betty white off their rocker (NBC) mon Jan 16 930
Alcatraz (FOX) Mon jan 16 8pm
Justified  Jan Tues jan 17 10
white collar USA Tues jan 17 10pm
southland tues jan 17 tnt
royal pains wed jan 18 10pm USA
shark tank friday jan 20 8pm ABC

*Week of Sunday Jan 22*

American idol (FOX) Sun jan 22 8pm
Touch (FOX) Wed Jan 25 9pm
face off  Wed Jan 26 10pm syfy
bering sea gold DISC jan 27 fri 10pm

*Week of Sunday Jan 29*

Luck Jan 29 9pm hbo
Who do you think you are (NBC) Feb 3 8pm friday

*Week of Sunday Feb 5*

Voice (NBC) Sun Feb 5 10pm
Smash (NBC) Mon Feb 6 10pm

parking wars Sat Feb 11th at 9
Top shot HIST Tues Feb 14
Survivor Wed feb 15 8pm CBS
Ancient aliens Fri Feb 17 10pm H2

*Week of Sunday feb 19*

Apprentice (NBC) Sun Feb 19 9pm

lifes too short Sunday February 19 HBO 10:30 p.m

Awake (NBC) March 1

*Week of Sunday Mar 4*

breakout kings march 4
Fashion Star (NBC) Tues mar 6 9pm
Ultimate fighter March 9 FX

*Week of Sunday Mar 11*

Bobs burgers (FOX) Sun Mar 11 830
Missing Thurs march 15 8pm ABC
fairly legal USA friday mar 16 9pm 
in plain sight USA friday mar 16 10pm
Bent (NBC) March 21

game of thrones Sunday April 1 HBO 9pm
the killing April 1
Best friends forever (NBC) April 4
Scandal April 5 ABC
Scandal (ABC) April 5

Nurse jackie Sun Apr 8 9pm SHO

girls Sunday April 15 HBO 10:30pm
eureka monday april 16 9pm syfy
veep Sunday April 22 HBO 10pm

LA complex Tues Apr 24 CW 9pm

Sherlock (Masterpeice Mystery) PBS 5/6 
Common Law USA Fri 5/11

The Bachelorette Monday May 14th ABC
America's Got Talent Monday May 14 NBC

So You Think You Can Dance Thursday May 24 Fox
Duets May 24 8pm
Rookie blue may 24 ABC

oh sit
Star next door

Catalina May 29
Dogs in the city may 30
Breaking pointe May 31

The Glades returns 3 June on A&E.
Longmire premieres 3 June on A&E. 
Master Chef Jun 4Fox
 Hells kitchen June 4

Choice Jun 7
Take me out jun 7
Saving hope jun 7
True Blood 6/10
Hurricane Hunters June 11

Burn noticee Jun 14
The Newsroom 6/24
The Real World St. Thomas June 27

Glass house June 28

Trust us with your life July 10
Final witness July 10
White collar July 10
Big brother july 12
July 15th Breaking Bad
leverage july 15
3 July 22
Bachelor pad 7/23 8pm
Warehouse 13 July 23
Alphas July 23

Hotel Hell Aug 13

Haven Sept 21

Dexter Sunday September 30

Homeland Sunday September 30

Apartment 23 (ABC) 2012
Cougar Town (ABC) 2012
Good Christian Belles (ABC) 2012

2-2 (CBS) 2012
Frame (CW) 2012
Remodeled (CW) 2012


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Uh oh.......

I am going to have a conflict on Mondays come 2012/Winter. Usually we record Castle and H50.

But I just saw the trailer for Smash. I think this is going to be a great show. What to do.... (and no, cannot afford another Tivo sub).....

I think Castle is available via Amazon VOD. I could always do that.

5 min preview: 




http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/smash/


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

jlb said:


> Uh oh.......
> 
> I am going to have a conflict on Mondays come 2012/Winter. Usually we record Castle and H50.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbs.com/primetime/hawaii_five_0/


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

TVlines September Calendar


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Here's a link to a chronological listing of known start dates along with publicity pictures of each show.

http://www.mysanantonio.com/photos/slideshow/When-do-your-favorite-TV-shows-come-back-30136.php


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

EW has their site up with grid view:

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/08/19/fall-2011-12-tv-schedule-dates/


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

GeekTonic gives a brief description of the new network shows and has included embedded trailers:

GeekTonic Guide to TV-New Fall 2011 TV CBS
GeekTonic Guide to TV-New Fall 2011 TV FOX
GeekTonic Guide to TV-New Fall 2011 TV ABC
GeekTonic Guide to TV-New Fall 2011 TV NBC
GeekTonic Guide to TV-New Fall 2011 TV CW
GeekTonic Guide to TV-New Fall 2011 TV Cable Networks


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Allanon said:


> GeekTonic gives a brief description of the new network shows and has included embedded trailers:
> 
> GeekTonic Guide to TV-New Fall 2011 TV CBS
> GeekTonic Guide to TV-New Fall 2011 TV FOX
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Incognito (May 5, 2004)

*The Walking Dead* on *AMC* returns on October 16th.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

According to Futon critic Grimm will premiere on Friday, October 21 not Sept 22.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/grimm/listings/


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

TVLine's Fall Preview is up:

http://www.tvline.com/fall-preview-2011/


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

What happened to "Smash"?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> What happened to "Smash"?


Smash (NBC) Mon Feb 6 10pm


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

newsposter said:


> Smash (NBC) Mon Feb 6 10pm


Thank you!


----------



## Attack (Jul 30, 2001)

Homeland (SHO) Sun Oct 2 10pm


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

and now Grimm is premiering on Oct 28th....
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...imm-debut-on-october-28-731010/20110930nbc01/


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

The British version of Free Agents starts Saturday 10/8 on BBC America.
(The US version is already cancelled.)


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

20 Oct: Dave's Old Porn (Showtime)
21 Oct: Boss (Starz)


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Top Chef is back for a new season. Premieres 2 Nov on Bravo.

Guide has it called Top Chef Texas, so SPs may be missing it.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Hell On Wheels premieres Sunday November 6 at 10/9c on AMC.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

I hate My Teenage Daughter premiere has been moved to November 30th.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Shameless and House of Lies premier on January 8th. 

Luck on HBO will air their pilot after season finale of Boardwalk Empire on 12/11 and the official premier will be January 29th. 

Information is all available on The Futon Critic


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TVLand has a new series next week, "The Exes". Premieres Wednesday Nov 30, 10:30E/9:30C, right after the Season 3 return of "Hot in Cleveland".

My "pilot" WL caught it.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

astrohip said:


> TVLand has a new series next week, "The Exes". Premieres Wednesday Nov 30, 10:30E/9:30C, right after the Season 3 return of "Hot in Cleveland".
> 
> My "pilot" WL caught it.


Pretty star studded cast for a show on TVLand

Wayne Knight - Newman from Seinfeld
Donald Faison - Turk from Scrubs
Kristen Johnston - Sally from 3rd rock


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Bering Sea Gold - January 27, 2012 on the Discovery Channel.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

face off jan 11 at 10 pm
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...uary-11-at-10-pm-et-pt-692002/20111128syfy01/


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

jamie's (oliver) american road trip BBC Premieres Tuesday, January 3 at 10p
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/jamies-american-road-trip/


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

BLADE ANIME (G4)
· [series premiere] · 1/13/12 at 11:00 PM
· [regularly airs] · fridays from 11:00 PM-11:30 PM EST
A new Marvel original anime series sinks its teeth into the G4 network with the premiere of Blade on Friday, January 13th at 11pm ET/PT. Harold Perrineau voices Eric Brooks, the supernatural Daywalker known as Blade, making his animated series debut with more action, terrifying villains and bloodthirsty monsters than you've ever seen before.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/blade-anime/listings/


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

FADES, THE (BBCA)
· [series premiere] · 1/14/12 at 9:00 PM
· [regularly airs] · saturdays from 9:00 PM-10:00 PM EST
The Fades, the coming of age fantasy drama from writer Jack Thorne (This is England '86, Skins, Shameless), earned critical acclaim in the UK and is now set to premiere in the US on January 14 as part of BBC AMERICA's Supernatural Saturday. Seventeen-year-old geek Paul (Iain De Caestecker, Young Herriot) is haunted by apocalyptic dreams that his therapist can't explain. Neither can best friend and fellow social outcast, Mac (Daniel Kaluuya, Johnny English Reborn), or unsympathetic and much cooler twin sister, Anna (Lily Loveless, Skins). But trying to fit in becomes the least of Paul and Mac's worries, as Paul's horrific dreams become a reality and they are embroiled in a battle between the living and the dead. The Fades premieres on Supernatural Saturday.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/fades/listings/


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

*Coast Guard Alaska* on the Weather Channel - Wed, Jan 11, 2012 at 9 ET/8 CT.

I have no idea how accurate Weather Channel's listings are, nor how well their "First Run" vs "Repeat" designations are.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/whats-a...premiere-date-plus-veep-girls-and-game-change
In press releases given out to the media ahead of the panels, HBO announced that "Game of Thrones" season 2 (which will again be 10 episodes) would debut Sunday, April 1 at 9 p.m. "Girls," a comedy about 20something women in Brooklyn which Dunham ("Tiny Furniture") wrote, directed and starred in (and produced along with Judd Apatow), kicks off its 10-episode first season Sunday, April 15 at 10:30 p.m. "Veep," in which Louis-Dreyfus plays the Vice-President of the United States, begins its eight-episode first season Sunday, April 22 at 10 p.m.

"Luck" had previously been announced as debuting on Sunday, January 29 at 9 p.m. for a nine-episode season(*), and "Life's Too Short" will debut its seven-episode season on Sunday, February 19 at 10:30 p.m., following the third season premiere of "Eastbound & Down."


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sort of surprised not to see this one here:

Survivor, Feb 15, CBS, 8pm ET


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 10, 2002)

plateau10 said:


> Sort of surprised not to see this one here:
> 
> Survivor, Feb 15, CBS, 8pm ET


Thanks. Would have missed that one. Showing up as...

Survivor: One World


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Nurse Jackie April 8


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

New season of _Top Shot _on the History Channel begins Valentine's Night, Feb 14th.

New round of _The Ultimate Fighter_ begins March 9th *on FX *- not on Spike.
.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Ancient Aliens Season 4 Feb. 17th


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Missing- Mar 15 ABC


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Scandal April 5 ABC


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_The Killing_ returns 1 April.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Add to the list:

True Blood 6/10
The Newsroom 6/24

via Entertainment Weekly

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/04/04/hbo-announces-start-dates-for-true-blood-new-aaron-sorkin-drama/


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_The LA Complex_, starring Jewel Staite, starts 24 April on the CW.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

The Bachelorette Monday May 14th ABC

America's Got Talent Monday May 14 NBC

So You Think You Can Dance Thursday May 24 Fox

Hell's Kitchen Tuesday May 29 Fox

Master Chef May 29 Fox

Hotel Hell Monday June 4 Fox

Dexter Sunday September 30

Homeland Sunday September 30


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_The Glades_ returns 3 June on A&E.
_Longmire_ premieres 3 June on A&E.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Is anyone going to update the master list?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Maybe a 2012/2013 should be started since this one is coming up on one year old


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

tiams said:


> Is anyone going to update the master list?


It was updated on 18 April


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Common Law USA Fri 5/11
Sherlock (Masterpeice Mystery) PBS 5/6


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

_Rookie Blue_ new neason begins May 24th on ABC.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

July 15th Breaking Bad returns

http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/whats-a...announces-breaking-bad-season-5-premiere-date


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

Warehouse 13 starts up again July 23
So does Alphas


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

The Real World St. Thomas June 27


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

New TWC series "Hurricane Hunters" starts Mon 6/11/12 @ 9/8c.

May be worth watching just to count the number of times Biloxi is mis-pronounced if nothing else.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Perception July 9 TNT


----------

